# SYNC OUT OF RANGE - SuSe 9.0 Setup



## Freerider (14. April 2004)

Hi!

Habe versucht auf meinem System SuSe 9.0 zu installieren. Hat auch soweit alles geklappt - sprich: Hardware beim Setup erkannt ( Grafikkarte Radeon 9600PRO & MonitorSamsung SyncMaster 959NF).

Bei reboot kam dann nach dem "Läd Linux" Bild - SYNC OUT OF RANGE.

Mir ist das Problem von einem Windows XP Pro Setup bekannt. Damals lag es daran, dass ich zusätzlich den Fernseher über TV-OUT angeschlossen hatte. 

Testweise habe ich den Fernseher angeschlossen, habe jedoch auch über diesen kein Bild bekommen.

Kennt einer eine Lösung? 

Das sonst allwissende Orakel google hatte auch keine Lösung und auch über die Suchfunktion im Forum bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

MfG

Timo alias Freerider!


----------



## osischmidt (2. Januar 2005)

Hallo erst mal!

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit suse 9.2
Ich hatte es installiert und am nächsten Tag hatte ich die gleiche Meldung.
Ich hatte es an einem 21" Monitor installiert und bei meinem 19" ging erst mal nichts.
Wenn du noch eine andere Grafikkarte hast, probiere es mit dieser erst mal.
Suse erkennt das dann und ändert die Einstellungen beim booten.
Die andere Grafikkarte sollte nicht so gut sein, denn du hast eventuel die Einstellungen zu hoch gewählt. Ich habe dann die gute GK wieder eingebaut und alles war gut.
Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben, denn dein Thema hat mir den entscheidenden Tip gegeben.
Ich bedanke mich deshalb auch bei dir.
Mfg osischmidt


----------



## Timbonet (3. Januar 2005)

Boote doch einfach in den Textmodus und stelle die Einstellungen für den X-Server per Hand um.


----------

